# what is this? and how often should i feed it?



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

I dont know what this fish is, (know nothing about fish at all really) 
There are pellets here for it I think, how often should i feed it???


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Feed it everyday 

As for what it is, I can't tell just from a top view.


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Thats an underneath view lol! Its suckered to the side behind the filter so i cant get a side view right now! X


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Cassies-mum said:


> Thats an underneath view lol! Its suckered to the side behind the filter so i cant get a side view right now! X


Oh  oopsie, sorry. I'd just call it a sucker then  Anything that eats algae off glass I call a sucker....... not very scientific I know but that is what it is.

I'll have a look in my fish book for you.


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Heres a side view!









I cant find pellets, do i need to turn the house upsidedown or will it eat the same as the others? Sorry if thats a stupid question


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Cassies-mum said:


> Heres a side view!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what it is now! No need to find a book *does the happy dance* that is a catfish of some kind.


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

Animallover26 said:


> I know what it is now! No need to find a book *does the happy dance* that is a catfish of some kind.


I thought thay to start with, but dont catfish have whisker type things? :/ lol!c


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm no fish expert but it looks like some sort of Plec to me


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

that's a plec, i love these fish and they grow huge. when there fin is up they are a really graceful fish gliding through the water


----------



## Cassies-mum (Jul 22, 2009)

cats galore said:


> that's a plec, i love these fish and they grow huge. when there fin is up they are a really graceful fish gliding through the water


In the other tank theres a big one with goldy colors on the top of its fin and tail  its very pretty! X


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

yes plec, found this:

Common pleco (Hypostomus punctatus / Liposarcus multiradiatus, pardalis) with pictures / photos

But it is still a type of catfish


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Yep a pleco, and you need to feed it those pleco tablet sinking foods. They also like veggies, I used to feed the one at work with cucumber (though has to find a way to get it to sink)


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Definitely a pleco though I'm not sure what type. Probably worth finding out though as some get huuuuuuuge and need really big tanks! Hope you have good filtration too, as they poo a lot!


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

it looks like a common plec, if you cant find the pellets dont panic as it will eat algae in the tank and any left over fish food, you can also feed it cucumber and courgette


----------

